# Feb 2011



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

How is going to change the recruitment after Feb 2011?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

That's a question nobody can answer...

Most likely answer is that it will not change much comparing to what's now.


----------

